# Wiederherstellung von Dateien?



## LuMpY-Toiletnose (18. Dezember 2004)

Hey!

Ich habe ein riesen Problem

Und zwar habe ich schon seit ein paar Tagen an einer neuen Homepage gebastelt, und hab schon was richtig tolles dabei herausbekommen.

Allerdings habe ich vorhin aus versehen meine *.psd Datei gespeichert und nicht gesehen das ich alle Ebenen auf eine reduziert habe. Danach hab ich allerdings PS geschlossen und es erst später gemerkt!

Mein PC läuft seitdem.

Kann ich die ursprüngliche Datei noch irgendwo finden? (Temp o.ä.)

Bitte helft mir!...

Ist sehr dringend!

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Dezember 2004)

Nein, ich glaube der Fehler ist nicht rückgängig zu machen. Ich kann Dir nur für die Zukunft einen professionellen Rat geben: Speichere in Versionen ab. Nach einem oder mehreren Arbeitsschritten z. B.

 kunde_titel_datum_01.psd
 kunde_titel_datum_02.psd
 kunde_titel_datum_03.psd
 kunde_titel_datum_04.psd
 etc.

 Wenn jetzt z. B. Version 04 kaputt ist, kannst Du noch auf 03 zurückgreifen und hast nicht die ganze Arbeit umsont gemacht.


----------



## extracuriosity (19. Dezember 2004)

*OFFTOPIC*
Ich habe gelesen, dass Painter IX das auf Wunsch automatisch macht. Eine Neuerung, die ich als sinnvoll erachte, denn mir ist es auch schon so gegangen wie dem Threadersteller. Und so dizipliniert wie Neurodeamon bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht immer. Vielleicht wird die Funktion ja in PS CS 2 oder wie immer das heißen wird übernommen.


----------



## LuMpY-Toiletnose (19. Dezember 2004)

Ok 
Trotzdem danke!

Ja ich habe auch in Versionen abgespeichert! 
Aber mein Problem ist, dass ich immer viel zwischen den Versionen verändere.
So hab ich zwar 3 Versionen davor gemacht, aber die sehen noch völlig anders aus als das gewollte. Aber ich habs jetzt mit ein bisschen arbeit einfach wieder "auseinandergeschnippelt" und sozusagen wieder einzelne ebenen erstellt.

Aber was ist Painter IX?

Cya


----------



## der_Jan (19. Dezember 2004)

Coral Paint. Ist ein Malprogramm.


----------

